# STILL no AF... Any advice?



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well after my ovarian drilling I have had 2 periods and 32 days long and both on time.... THRILLED to bits about that. But this month I am now no AF but BFN on cd 32 & 34. Im now on cd 38 and still no AF.... Normally I get REALLY sore bbs and cramps but I have nothing this month apart from slight cramps in my back.... I have no pms symptoms and no preg symptoms... 

ANY advice would be welcomed.... Im way too scared to even test because the thoughts that it MIGHT be a BFP is way more nicer than a HUGE BIG FAT NEGATIVE!! 

O Im soooooooooooooo hopeful girls........

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

no advice hun sorry. Uve got a choic tho, u can wait a few days n test again or just wait 4 af. It could just b a late period but if ur worried go c ur gp or cons hun xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hope      I am praying for you that you get your BFP real soon     think the only way to know is to test.  Unfortunately if it comes back negative think u will need to speak to your consultant or GP    I didn't have any pregnancy symptoms so the only way you can know is to do a test


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks a million girls.... Im going to do another test in teh morning even tho Im so so scared... I'll be heartbroken as usual!! But better to know eh!! xxxxxxxxxxxx
JennyW how are you getting on? Did you ever suffer with PMS symptoms? Like sore bbs? I actually feel great....which is very strange!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well girls its a BFN for me  !! On CD39 and still nothing... Didnt even cry, felt numb... So sick and tired of it all... and so tired aswell, Im drained!!! aaaarrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hope     I didn't have any PMS symptoms just a bit of pain but that wasn't until a bit later


----------

